# TSF Wallpapers!



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I decided to make a desktop wallpaper for all the active members of the TSF community. It's just the logo in high resolutions. I modeled it in Blender 3D. The ones that I have put up here are just flat. However, through request, I can make them 3D, reflect off of a floor, camera perspective, or anything that you suggest! Also through request, I wil make a custom wallpaper with your forum team signature, ie: Articles Team, Hardware Team, Microsoft, etc. Please do not PM me about it, but just reply below saying that you would like a wallpaper for your specific team. Instead of PM'ing you, I will have it in general on this post so anyone who is part of that team can grab it. Suggestions are always welcome! I have rendered them in some common screen resolutions. If there is one I have missed, please PM me. Just to clarify, these are completely free of charge. Since there will be lots of images, I have put them up on PasteAll.org, so you can download it from the corresponding hyperlinks below. Files are kept for only five months on their sever, so grab it fast!

TSF Wallpaper: 1920x1080

TSF Wallpaper: 1680x1050 

TSF Wallpaper: 1280x1024

TSF Wallpaper: 1280x800

Carpetfizz


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

They look neat, thanks for those. This is where Win7 comes in handy, I can have all the wallpapers I want.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Your welcome  That's true about Windows 7...
Also, do you want one with your gaming forum signature?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Nah I think the originals are fine, I enjoy simple uncluttered wallpaper.


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice wallpaper! :smile:


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

-WOLF- said:


> Nah I think the originals are fine, I enjoy simple uncluttered wallpaper.


Ok!


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

someguy201 said:


> Nice wallpaper! :smile:


Welcome


----------

